# 2 Speed Manual?



## RustyHornet (Jul 24, 2021)

Anyone ever done this? Came across a 28 hole hub and already had all the rest of the parts.

Pretty neat! Not sure what this hub was made for, not seen another 28 hole and can’t find anything about them.

Low gear is perfect for climbing hills, top gear is similar to standard Stingray gearing I think.

I wanted to keep this ‘52 Spitfire a skiptooth, but this was too cool.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 24, 2021)

I love my manual 2 speed . Really coolI have never seen one in 28 hole.  Yes gearing is similar to yellow and red band kick back. The low is for climbing hills like you said. On that bike it could also be used in as drag race for a quick start and high to pull away. That bike is awesome. If you decide to go skip tooth and want to let that hub go I would like to be first on the list haha.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 24, 2021)

I have to imagine they are kinda rare in 28 hole.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 24, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I love my manual 2 speed . Really coolI have never seen one in 28 hole.  Yes gearing is similar to yellow and red band kick back. The low is for climbing hills like you said. On that bike it could also be used in as drag race for a quick start and high to pull away. That bike is awesome. If you decide to go skip tooth and want to let that hub go I would like to be first on the list haha.



If I go back to skip tooth, I’ll be taking a grinder to some teeth so I can still use this 2 speed!! 😂


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 24, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I have to imagine they are kinda rare in 28 hole.



I have certainly never seen one and jumped on it when I found it.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 24, 2021)

The 28 hole hubs were used on the 24" bikes, like the Schwinn Flying Star, 58+ Corvette, American etc..


----------



## bloo (Jul 24, 2021)

What are the rims?


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 24, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> The 28 hole hubs were used on the 24" bikes, like the Schwinn Flying Star, 58+ Corvette, American etc..



Very good, thank you!


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 24, 2021)

bloo said:


> What are the rims?



20” S-2’s.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 24, 2021)

Really killer build.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 24, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Really killer build.



Thanks man! Always wanting something different and unique!


----------



## partsguy (Jul 26, 2021)

Never seen this transmission on a muscle bike…cool nonetheless! I have one on my blue Radiobike, and it’s a pleasure to ride.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 26, 2021)

Just seen this is a Spitfire…that’s a really cool custom, old style hot rod bike. I’d leave it just the way it is!


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 26, 2021)

partsguy said:


> Just seen this is a Spitfire…that’s a really cool custom, old style hot rod bike. I’d leave it just the way it is!



That’s pretty much the plan! I have a Persons seat for it that I need to redo, but it’ll pretty much stay like this.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 26, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> That’s pretty much the plan! I have a Persons seat for it that I need to redo, but it’ll pretty much stay like this.



What is that the troxol version?


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 26, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> What is that the troxol version?



Yes it’s got a Troxel on it now. Single pan vs double pan Persons


----------

